# Island overrun with flowers... send help



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Anybody else's island just flowers and flowers and flowers? How have you guys dealt with it? I'm literally thinking of selling all the non hybrids to nook's cranny or hosting a giveaway.

more importantly how do I hack flower killer in the game so i can have a poison watering can to solve problems


----------



## th8827 (May 12, 2020)

Just surround your Flower growing area with furniture or paved paths to contain the overgrowth. And don't water anything that you don't want to grow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Just surround your Flower growing area with furniture or paved paths to contain the overgrowth. And don't water anything that you don't want to grow.


rain rain go away come back never


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Yep and trees as well. I have way too many windflowers and hyacinths growing because of the rain in the game and I tend to overdo watering, I pretty much solved it though by throwing it away or selling it.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 12, 2020)

Yes! I had the same problem. Still do honestly. I moved all the flowers to my beaches and there was no space that didn't have flowers on it.

I had to get a friend to help me sell them at Nook's.
Of course, don't water flowers. And if you get rain (which is almost everyday for me), try not to cry on the flowers.


----------



## PearlDragoness (May 12, 2020)

I can't help you with the poison watering can, but you should totally host a giveaway! I mean, why not? You get rid of flowers you don't want, And people who do want the flowers get them! Win-win!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Yep and trees as well. I have way too many windflowers and hyacinths growing because of the rain in the game and I tend to overdo watering, I pretty much solved it though by throwing it away or selling it.


Imagine all the broken shovels tho


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday I TT'ed about 100 days one by one in order to breed blue roses, and in the process I hit a lot of rainy days. So yeah, my island is practically carpeted with flowers now. It's mostly hybrids, I sold all of the non-hybrids and it barely made a dent.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

PearlDragoness said:


> I can't help you with the poison watering can, but you should totally host a giveaway! I mean, why not? You get rid of flowers you don't want, And people who do want the flowers get them! Win-win!


cries in poison watering can.

But yeah I'll do a giveaway like tomorrow or something


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 12, 2020)

If you're planning on selling your flowers, I found that no one was interested in the normal kinds and only hybrids. The fastest way to get rid of them is to sell them in bulk for a cheap price or materials. If not, you can sell it to Timmy and Tommy for a small profit since you would spend about as much for the customization kit than for the flower profit. Otherwise, bring a trash can with you and dump it, it's much faster than running to Nook's


----------



## Aliya (May 12, 2020)

I end up with a ton of extra flowers if I'm cycling villagers so I usually end up selling the common ones to the Nooklings and selling off any hybrids I'm not interested in keeping. It's super time-consuming to clean everything up though.


----------



## th8827 (May 12, 2020)

The problem with Giveaways is that people can't dig up the flowers on your town, so you have to manually deliver to everyone who wants them. Or Best Friend them.


----------



## Hirisa (May 12, 2020)

Here’s how I dealt with my flower infestation: couch co-op. In local co-op,Player 2’s tools cannot break, so I had my spouse dig all of them up with their magical, unbreakable shovel. The stuff Player 2 digs up goes right to the lost and found chest too, which I find helpful. I can just grab what I need when I’m landscaping.

The only downside is constantly hearing Player 2 go “Woohoo!” and announcing what they dug up. Turn the sound off to stay sane.


----------



## kojuuro (May 12, 2020)

I dug up my flowers and ended up doing a giveaway a while back. Instead of letting people come to my island I did a bunch of deliveries.  Otherwise I sell them to the nooks, or have a trashbin nearby so I can throw them out.  Instead of wasting materials on crafting shovels over and over, I just customized my shovel every so often so it wouldn't break.


----------



## Imbri (May 12, 2020)

You can also drop a transparent pattern around your flower bed.

I recently thinned out my windflowers, as they had gotten out of control. My cosmos and mums are next.

I'm paying off loans and constriction, so I pick them if I want flowers for diys, then sell the stems to the NBs. It isn't a lot, but every bit helps.


----------



## dragonair (May 12, 2020)

I've been literally just throwing mine away in the garbage. I'm so tired of all of these flowers I just want them gone!!!! My shovels are constantly breaking!!!!!


----------



## Envy (May 12, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I've been literally just throwing mine away in the garbage. I'm so tired of all of these flowers I just want them gone!!!! My shovels are constantly breaking!!!!!



Having to pick them up with a shovel is awful.

I came up with the idea in my head earlier of a new "tool" (more like accessory) called "garden gloves" that you'd put on and when you did so grabbing the flowers would pick up the whole flowers instead of just parts. Another more simplistic idea is having you pick the whole flowers when you're powered up by fruit (would be really arduous, given how it takes one fruit each and it takes forever to eat them).

Either way, they need to come with some kind of QoL update.


----------



## Rosch (May 12, 2020)

I did the campsite method, reached 2022, and forgot to fence my flowers. It spread more than I expected weeds. Spent the whole day just shoveling them.

It helps to have customization packs, the DIY table, and a trash bin in your pocket so you don't need to run back and forth. Customize your shovel every 30 flowers just to prevent it from breaking.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Here’s how I dealt with my flower infestation: couch co-op. In local co-op,Player 2’s tools cannot break, so I had my spouse dig all of them up with their magical, unbreakable shovel. The stuff Player 2 digs up goes right to the lost and found chest too, which I find helpful. I can just grab what I need when I’m landscaping.
> 
> The only downside is constantly hearing Player 2 go “Woohoo!” and announcing what they dug up. Turn the sound off to stay sane.


Oh my thanks for the info!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 12, 2020)

I have too mums on my island. I wanna get rid of 99% of em!


----------



## rawstberry (May 12, 2020)

i have exactly the same problem! i'm currently working on digging up and selling the ones i don't want to nook's and then fencing or putting a paved path in front of the rest of them to stop them from spreading again.


----------



## samticore (May 12, 2020)

i am drowning in regular flowers. a sea of them. and it rains everyday. i keep pushing the problem back. i reap what i sow.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 12, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> If you're planning on selling your flowers, I found that no one was interested in the normal kinds and only hybrids. The fastest way to get rid of them is to sell them in bulk for a cheap price or materials. If not, you can sell it to Timmy and Tommy for a small profit since you would spend about as much for the customization kit than for the flower profit. Otherwise, bring a trash can with you and dump it, it's much faster than running to Nook's



I highly recommend this. My island is full of hybrids. I only sell in a bulk of 20 and it definitely gets the job done of removeming flowers from your island while earning some bells or currency you want. I still have a lot of flowers but it’s getting less and less by bulk sales.


----------



## Lillyshins (May 12, 2020)

I'm planning on literally carpeting my island in Lillys and Roses. Still havnt got too awful many... I have a waterfalls wall encircling my entire island with a row of Rose's on one side and will be lillys on the other, but I need leif to sell me more Lilly seeds to finish that. I planted about 60 rose seeds the other day along the corresponding wall, leaving space for eventual growth. But theres still a TON of spaces left to fill all together. ^-^


----------



## 5cm/s (May 12, 2020)

i honestly just gave away all my flowers- even the hybrids. i considered selling them bc i had some green mums and gold roses and other rarer/expensive hybrids but honestly, the peace of mind of not having to coordinate trades or think about money/order amounts was so nice. 
i basically was just like "the first 6 people to send me their dodo get 39 random hybrids of these colors" and i just unloaded them really fast. it was so liberating! and i hope i helped some people w their islands c:


----------



## yuujinchou (May 12, 2020)

i sell the ones i don't need! or even give them away to friends.

a friend of mine had her island so overrun with flowers that she asked me to come to her island to help. we were digging up flowers and selling them for three hours, and she still had a ton of them left. it feels like they spread so quickly now!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 13, 2020)

yup. I sold all my non hybrid flowers to nooklings, and then accidentally bought wayyy too many hybrids lol


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2020)

I threw away a bunch of non hybrid flowers. I kept relocating the flowers when I wanted to decorate an area, but then I cluttered up a different spot with so many flowers that throwing them away was the quickest and easiest way of getting rid of them. I still have a bunch of them, but there was just too many!


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2020)

I just started selling my hybrids to Nook's Cranny, it was too much of a hassle to trade them.


----------



## voltairenism (May 13, 2020)

I got to a point where my whole island was filled with flowers. The lag was horrible. I gave away a lot of them but people didn't want the commons, so I put a garbage can next to me and start digging. And digging and digging and digging..... Now I manage to put all my hybrids on the beach, organize the ones I want to breed, and I throw away all the rest. It took me like... 3 days....


----------



## trashpedia (May 13, 2020)

Yeah I have a huge peninsula filled with blue windflowers I want to get rid of. It’s such a pain to get rid of flowers in this game imo. I hope in the future the lawnmower is functional so that you can actually get rid of flowers and stuff.


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

I don't know if it works but when you open the island designer app, you have access to a cleanup option that can be used to remove trees. I believe it can remove flowers as well. It may be worth checking that out, as it may be a faster way of doing that...


----------



## whimsycreator (May 13, 2020)

I had the same problem. I had so many flowers that it was hard to find anywhere to place outdoor items, and when balloons flew over with presents, they would always disappear. And forget about shaking fruit trees.

It took me hours to get rid of all the flowers I wanted gone. I’d say they’re the unexpected true Demonic Spiders of the game. If you don’t contain them, they WILL multiply until your island is covered in them.


----------



## Saaga (May 13, 2020)

I just toss them in the trash can.


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

I have the same problem. I just sort of let them grow on their own, and after several weeks with periods where it felt like I had consecutive rain days, they are overgrown everywhere and I feel kind of overwhelmed. I do appreciate that people can't run over and destroy your hybrids, but it is quite a pain to always have to use the shovel (which always breaks midway through) to get rid of them. I think I'll need to buy like 20 shovels from Nook's Cranny and even then it might not be enough... it's that bad.


----------

